
Elizabeth Warren has a plan to save capitalism - recusancy
https://www.vox.com/2018/8/15/17683022/elizabeth-warren-accountable-capitalism-corporations
======
sharemywin
Why not have ownership diversity requirements. The larger the company is the
more voting shareholders it's required to have. With limits on total ownership
by individuals. The larger something becomes the more democratic it becomes.

